# Savage Model 99



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anybody out there hunt deer with a Savage Model 99 like me? If so post some pics!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My sister had a Savage 99C in 308, she shot a few deer with it before her death. My nephew now owns it. He got a deer this past fall but don't know if he used the 99. My father in laws dad had a old Savage 99 in 303 Savage with the rotery mag. I got to look at it once and looked up the year to find it was a 1907 build year. It went to one of dads cusins after his dad died. Their a fine lever rifle with lots of caliber offerings in their day.

 Al


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

That's excellent! I myself shoot a 99C series A in 308. It is the only rifle I have ever shot a deer with. It is a great shooting rifle, very dependable and quite accurate for how old it is.


----------

